# Cockatiel attack.



## nicx (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello everyone.

My Cockatiel Jasper has started to attack you every time you go near his toys in his cage. He is fine with you when he is out but when he is in the cage he wont let you near him. I use to be able to put my finger through the cage to stroke him but now he goes for me. I wounded if anyone one knows why this is and if I can do anything to stop this happening.

Nicola and Jasper xxxxxxx


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

How old is he? Has he had any frights or kids banging on his cage? My boyfriend's cousin came over once and started banging on Curry's cage "to get him to sing" before I realised what she was up to (I'd stepped out of the room for all of 10 seconds), and he was quite testy after that, understandably . The only other time he was ansy in his cage was when he was really hormonal.


----------



## nicx (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi

We are not sure how old he is, all we know is he is young. As far as I know nobody has gave him any frights, this has just stared all of a sudden. I wish I know whats got him like this so I can hopefully get him to stop it.
I like the name Curry, is that a picture of him, he looks lovely.

Nicola and Jasper xxxxxx


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

it could be hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx Here is an article on cage aggresion http://www.lineolatedparakeet.net/m...deterring-cage-and-territorial-aggression_228


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Nicx,

Yep, that's a pic of Curry as proof that he can be on his best behaviour  When Curry was hormonal he was ansy in and out of his cage but I've never really put my hand in his cage, I always just open the door and if he wants to come out he will, if not I just leave him be (with the door open). Sometimes he just wants to be by himself and that's cool with me, I'm not going to force him to be with me if he doesn't want to. I figured that since outside the cage is my territory, then his cage is his territory, so he got a sense of security. When he was really hormonal & playing up his time out (15mins) was therefore in his territory and not mine, he was only allowed out when he had calmed down. Different people have different methods but I found this was the easiest & most efficient for both of us.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Are any of his toys reflective? He might be seeing his own reflection as a "mate" and is defending it.


----------



## nicx (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi

Thank you all for your reply's. we have moved his cage around and took out the toys that he was attacking you when we went near them and he is a lot happier now. A big thank you for me and Jasper xxxxxx


----------

